# EDC Bag



## NightHealer865 (Jun 21, 2018)

What are y’all carrying all your stuff in for shift? When I was in paramedic school I had a large backpack that had my textbooks, laptop and stuff in it. Now I’m out and looking for something big enough to carry my phone chargers, iPad, stethoscope and headphones in, but is still small enough to be hidden behind the seat or such.


----------



## NPO (Jun 21, 2018)

NightHealer865 said:


> What are y’all carrying all your stuff in for shift? When I was in paramedic school I had a large backpack that had my textbooks, laptop and stuff in it. Now I’m out and looking for something big enough to carry my phone chargers, iPad, stethoscope and headphones in, but is still small enough to be hidden behind the seat or such.


I'm currently caring the larger backpack. It's mollee on the outside, and I bought a small pouch that carries my winter stuff (beanie, gloves, boot traction device) but I take it off after winter. In the large compartment are 4 velcro pouches. I use those to hold various things. One pouch holds OTC meds, one holds chargers, one holds toiletries, and the other holds my personal medical toys like stethoscope, reference guide book, etc. Plenty of room for extra stuff, for example my Globe rescue jacket is in there, extrication gloves, odds and ins, etc...

I used to carry this smaller pouch as well. Worked well.
https://amzn.to/2ttFWL6


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 21, 2018)

Death dealer tactical anti venom 24 hr bag. I’m not a fan of gigantic backpacks because they take up space in the front cab. Inside it has a travel pillow, miscellaneous stuff (shirt stays, webbing), a few cliff bars, phone charger, pens, and my kindle. I also carry my class B shirt stuff in it as well (badge, nameplate, badge bands for those bad days...). The gloves on the outside are for when we pop open the hood on the hot so cal desert days to help out the AC... that hood gets pretty hot. 

My helmet and stethoscope I hang on the cargo net in the back of the rig. Inside my helmet I stuff my high vis jacket.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 21, 2018)

@NPO what is the helmet for?


----------



## NPO (Jun 21, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> @NPO what is the helmet for?


Rescues, extrication, etc...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 21, 2018)

Ah.  Part of me was afraid you worked for one of the weird agency's that make you wear them at all times on shift.


----------



## NPO (Jun 21, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Ah.  Part of me was afraid you worked for one of the weird agency's that make you wear them at all times on shift.


IS THAT AN OPTION?!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 21, 2018)

Somewhere... I can't rember where but they required their crews to wear a helmet at all times.  And they looks... Odd.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 22, 2018)

5.11 Moab 10. Fits my 11inch Mac Air, chargers, and a daily planner with tons of room to spare. I like that it’s a sling bag, and I empty it out and it’s my go to carry on bag for air travel because it fits perfectly under the seat. Has tons of compartmentation and also options to place a CCW rig in it if needed.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 22, 2018)

First Spear Comm Pack


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 22, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> First Spear Comm Pack



Big baller backpack $$$$


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 22, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Big baller backpack $$$$



Luckily they are local and I get the LE/EMS hook-up. I've still spent a fortune there. They are high dollar but totally awesome. Love the Wind Cheater for wearing on the Helicopter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2018)

I keep a 5.11 all hazards nitro or prime (the smaller one) that I keep my personal stuff in such as charging cables, laptop, books, flashlights, OTC meds, and other personal items to get me through the day or several days. 

I also have a 5.11 MOAB 10, I believe, that I keep in the patient compartment that has equipment that makes my job easier such as coban, 2 of each size syringe (much easier to access than the ones in our unit), extra TQs, needle T kit, chest seals, bougie, triage tags, OPAs, and some Vic’s rub for those smelly patients. I have it stocked to be a small trauma kit/MCI kit.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 22, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Somewhere... I can't rember where but they required their crews to wear a helmet at all times.  And they looks... Odd.







I thought that was the standard?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Death dealer tactical anti venom 24 hr bag. I’m not a fan of gigantic backpacks because they take up space in the front cab. Inside it has a travel pillow, miscellaneous stuff (shirt stays, webbing), a few cliff bars, phone charger, pens, and my kindle. I also carry my class B shirt stuff in it as well (badge, nameplate, badge bands for those bad days...). The gloves on the outside are for when we pop open the hood on the hot so cal desert days to help out the AC... that hood gets pretty hot.
> 
> My helmet and stethoscope I hang on the cargo net in the back of the rig. Inside my helmet I stuff my high vis jacket.



Forgot to add for those shifts where I need my personal laptop for school of whatever I take out my travel pillow and my 15 inch MacBook Pro fits easily in the backpack.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a small gym bag (cheapest i found at kohls) that has my helmet, winter AnSI approved jacket, utility belt, winter hat and gloves, radio holsters, oxygen wrench (I'm not sure why, but it made it in to it), stethoscope, spare phone and ipad chargers (although i typically keep my primary ones in my laptop bag at the station, which has my laptop and ipad), and a couple of assorted EMS stuff that I have picked up over the years (trauma sheers, flashlight or three, PS02 monitor which I don't know why I have).  It stays in the trunk of my car when I'm not on an ambulance (which lately isn't been often since I don't do EMS full time anymore


----------



## GST (Jun 26, 2018)

I use a 5.11 Rush 12, with some Blue Force add-ons, I like that it's on the slim side, but big enough for what I need. 

But have also been looking at the 5.11 All Hazards line lately too. Would be interested to hear from anyone here that might have experience with them and their thoughts for EDC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2018)

GST said:


> I use a 5.11 Rush 12, with some Blue Force add-ons, I like that it's on the slim side, but big enough for what I need.
> 
> But have also been looking at the 5.11 All Hazards line lately too. Would be interested to hear from anyone here that might have experience with them and their thoughts for EDC.


I have both the Nitro and Prime. The nitro is the perfect size for me for an EDC work bag. I can fit everything I need to in it. The Prime is a bit big for an EDC for me so I use that as a range bag.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2018)

I have an LAPG 48 hour pack. It’s like a 5.11, but half the price. Holds a metric $hitload of stuff.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 27, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I have an LAPG 48 hour pack. It’s like a 5.11, but half the price. Holds a metric $hitload of stuff.


Got one of those as well, it's more than you will ever need, but works great as a travel bag


----------



## Bullets (Jun 27, 2018)

My truck bag is the LAPG Bail out bag. Its got a spare shirt and socks, stethoscope, pens, notebooks, radios and batterys, all manner of chargers and cables and such, cell phone charger, contact lens kit, batteries, sewing kit, Leatherman, flashlight and battery and then all my crap that i carry in my pockets go in there after the shift
https://lapolicegear.com/tabaoutbag.html

I also have the Meret SRT packpack. That has my uniform, inflatable pillow, laptop and associated accessories, headphones, and some pens and sharpies and notebooks and such. 
https://www.amazon.com/Meret-M5014-Search-Rescue-Emergency/dp/B00DQC5S56


----------



## Tigger (Jun 27, 2018)

Station based and working in BFE so my call purse (yes, that is the local parlance) is set up a little different. I set the truck up every morning with my personal stuff for the 24 so stuff like a charger, steth, safety glasses, safety vest, and outerwear just goes in a compartment or in the cab. 

The murse...Mountainsmith Day lumbar pack with backpack straps. I keep spare water, snacks, hot packs, rain pants, fresh socks, poly t-shirt, buff, hat, gloves, pens, extra light, leatherman, blowout type trauma kit, extrication/riding gloves, and 25' of webbing in there. Also have a Coaxsher radio harness in there that has a headlamp, flagging, more snacks, and a strobe for the helicopter to see us. 

On off highway calls I take the radio harness out and throw my narcs and an IV start kit in. Lash a coat on and we're good to go for a hike/ATV ride.


----------



## GST (Jun 27, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have both the Nitro and Prime. The nitro is the perfect size for me for an EDC work bag. I can fit everything I need to in it. The Prime is a bit big for an EDC for me so I use that as a range bag.



Awesome - thanks, this was just the kind of info I was looking for!


----------



## Peak (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a North Face hot shot backpack. It has a rigid back so it you cram a bunch of stuff in you can comfortably carry it all day but it will flatten down well and fit behind seats well.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 27, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Station based and working in BFE so my call purse (yes, that is the local parlance) is set up a little different. I set the truck up every morning with my personal stuff for the 24 so stuff like a charger, steth, safety glasses, safety vest, and outerwear just goes in a compartment or in the cab.
> 
> The murse...Mountainsmith Day lumbar pack with backpack straps. I keep spare water, snacks, hot packs, rain pants, fresh socks, poly t-shirt, buff, hat, gloves, pens, extra light, leatherman, blowout type trauma kit, extrication/riding gloves, and 25' of webbing in there. Also have a Coaxsher radio harness in there that has a headlamp, flagging, more snacks, and a strobe for the helicopter to see us.
> 
> On off highway calls I take the radio harness out and throw my narcs and an IV start kit in. Lash a coat on and we're good to go for a hike/ATV ride.



Sounds like you get into some awesome stuff on shift!


----------



## Tigger (Jun 30, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Sounds like you get into some awesome stuff on shift!


Well, every now and again. We have a few major trailheads that people come from Colorado Springs and Denver to play with their toys. And the whole Pikes Peak thing.


----------



## charliefox42 (Sep 12, 2018)

I downsized from a backpack to an LAPG Bailout Bag - it fits better in our new smaller ambulances


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 15, 2018)

charliefox42 said:


> I downsized from a backpack to an LAPG Bailout Bag - it fits better in our new smaller ambulances


Ooo...I just went to their website and looked at it. I might have to buy one.


----------



## charliefox42 (Sep 15, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> Ooo...I just went to their website and looked at it. I might have to buy one.


It’s a little smaller than it looks, but that’s ok because it forces you to carry only what you need. I’ve owned one of and on for since 1999 and my last one I handed down to my youngest son who uses it as his daily EDC bag - still going strong and looking good after 10 years! I saw it when we were at his wedding a year ago and it still looks great (he is notoriously hard on gear)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2018)

This is the kit I carry to protests and counter protest. Come in handy a few times.


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 26, 2018)

NightHealer865 said:


> What are y’all carrying all your stuff in for shift? When I was in paramedic school I had a large backpack that had my textbooks, laptop and stuff in it. Now I’m out and looking for something big enough to carry my phone chargers, iPad, stethoscope and headphones in, but is still small enough to be hidden behind the seat or such.



Our service issues 5.11 wingman bags which store our PPE (i.e. helmet, vest, etc.) and other misc. personal items.  Durable and plenty of space.


----------

